# Buttheads Nub Rolling Event!



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Doogie and I went to Danbury for another Nub Rolling Event at Buttheads. We were the first ones there and the last to leave. The place is quite large and the owner is a great guy. There was food and drink a-plenty and of coarse NUBS!!!

As expected Nubs were going up in flames all around us and boxes were flying out the door.

I remembered to bring my Nub hat that Sam gave me at Cigarfest and had him sign it. He used a gold pen. It came out so very cool!

He double punched a Nub and we talked about it. It seems he had been calling it the Nub snout but decided he liked the term Snake Bite better. Sooo the new term for double punching your Nub is now officially called a 'Snake Bite'!

Sam was rolling Nubs like crazy! Without us even asking he rolled us our own Barber poles. Very cool! Mine will probably not survive the night.

There was much smoking and talking. Between Sam, Doogie and myself we told just about everyone there about Cigar Live and what a great site it is. During the raffle at the end Sam gave Doogie and I a special shout out to the crowd referring to us as Nub groupies. How cool is that?!?!

Without question this was a great time!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

And the rest...


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

Nub Groupies! Good one  Damn, kickin' myself for missing the Nub events. Not only does Sam know how to entertain a crowd, but he, er, I mean...the Nubs looks delicious.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Cool pics! You are certainly making the rounds to the Nub events - looks like a blast.

Never thought of double punching a Nub - very slick!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

sweet I hope one of you guys got me a fresh rolled nub with all these events you guys are going to:roflmao:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

jitzy said:


> sweet I hope one of you guys got me a fresh rolled nub with all these events you guys are going to:roflmao:


Sorry Joe they didn't make it home. You're gonna have to come get your own.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

these NUB events look awesome. i cant wait 'till Sam come to Houston in august!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Huh.. I'm going to try the snakebite next time I get a chance! Looks like fun.

Am I going crazy or is that a new table too?

(odds are I'm just going crazy/reached crazy status already)


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> Huh.. I'm going to try the snakebite next time I get a chance! Looks like fun.
> 
> Am I going crazy or is that a new table too?
> 
> (odds are I'm just going crazy/reached crazy status already)


No your not crazy it is a new table. Walt from Stogie Review made it for him.


----------



## buttheadgal (May 17, 2008)

*hey Dozer !*

Hey Dozer.

found the pics of me ( oh, of my jacket) taken at the event last night,

Thanks,

dgd


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

More good pictures of the Nub event,Mike very nice.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

A photo of you by a real camera man. Welcome aboard DGD. I think Dozer and I convinced several people last night to join the board.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Nice set of pictures
That car will be worn out by the time they give it away.
Looks like a great time


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice Pics and a great time are you nub groupies going to norwalk today also


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

jam said:


> Nice Pics and a great time are you nub groupies going to norwalk today also


I'm thinking about it. my wing man has to work today and i lost count of how many cigars i've had in the past two days. i'll see how i feel later.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man im going to have to attend one these events some day!! im jealous of all the people everyones meeting! plus you cant beat that hand rolled cigar right then!!great pictures!!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Man that event looks awesome, lots of good lookin smokes, and a leccia roller to boot!


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow, sorry I missed that one.
A bunchof NUB groupies, now that's deep. :eeek:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I am gonna have to try that double punch things today on a nubbie


----------



## buttheadgal (May 17, 2008)

Dear Nub Reps,

Please give everyone a *BIG Thank you *for the photo posted on cigarlive.

I enjoyed attending the event at Buttheads in Danbury, CT.

Your time and consideration is very much appreciated,

dgd


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

All I can say is that YOU ALL ROCK!

It is awesome meeting you guys...

I could do this for a living!

Wait..I do.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Got a bit smokey in there, eh?


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pic's thx. for sharing!


----------

